# Help..Bees Invading My House !!!



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

A few weeks ago I noticed a few bees flying around the living room. No big deal..fly swatter out..Now I am literally battlng at dozens every hour. Before my morning coffee must have killed 20 of them. I have hunted around inside and outside and found no nest. I even started up the wood stove in the livingroon thinking maybe they had a nest in the chimney from during the summer and they were sneaking inside from the chilly nights. They seem to be getting bigger in size. Opened all the windows thinking they would fly outside but now have the flies in the house with them... HELP !!!!! and they will sting !!!!:teehee: They don't seem to be anywhere else in the house except this wone room. Heading to the cellar to check that out but don't think that is the problem. The upstairs is the bedroom with no bees in it on top of the room..so no attic space...Any ideas....Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If you have a roof you have attic space. Check again or get someone to help you check.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Catch several in a jar (its not as hard nor as dangerous as you might think) and keep them there for a few hour. Then let them out one at a time and see if you can follow it. It _should_ fly around a bit then head home. If you lose one release another. 

Doesn't work 100% of the time but you'll be surprised how many times it does work. Especially if you have young eyes.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my! Our house is made of rock and is very old and I have had a room full of bees too. It is unnerving and can be painful. I got lucky and had the invasion in a bedroom off to it'self so... I got a can a spray and opened the door enough to get my hand and can of spray in there and let er rip. When I had to cough I closed the door and kept it closed for over an hour, until all the buzzing stopped. I assumed a few more bees came inside after I sprayed and there was enough in there to kill them too. I hated to do it, because we need bees, but when they are in the house like that... At that time "killer bees" were all over the news around here. Ain't living in the country fun? Good luck and I am hoping for the best for you. Oh yeah, be sure and shake out anything before you put it on, or cover up with it. Don't want any nasty surprises.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You may have a hive in one of your walls... Try to get everything as quiet as possible, and stand in that room while they are active, and see if you can hear any buzzing from any walls. You may even be able to place your hands on the walls and feel the heat from the hive, or maybe feel a slight buzz.

Go outside, and watch real close, and see if you can find any flying around the house, then see if you can see where they are entering.

Somewhere in that room is a hole where the are getting in. Check real close around all the baseboards, wall outlets, light fixtures, or anywhere else you can imagine there might be a crack and watch to see if they are getting into the room from there.

In the mean time, you really don't want to be swatting at them with a fly swatter.. all it takes is one to alarm, and you're going to have more bees than you really want to deal with at once. That's why you probably started with a couple, and now suddenly have a lot.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

What kind of bees are they - honey bees, wasps, hornets, yellow jackets? 

I'm guessing you probably have honey bees living in your house - either in the walls or floor joist, or ceiling joist. They are attracted to light - so once they are inside your walls or whereever, they are probably doing some examining and then coming to a light source - out of the wall socket, around a light fixture etc.

If it's some other kind of bee - no worry - in a few short weeks they will be dead with all the cold. But if they are honey bees you could have a problem. Honey bees store up honey to survive the winter - if they survive the winter, they will be happy just to stay put. If they don't survive, all that comb and honey will attract other honey bees - that will probably result in a swarm moving in next Spring.

If they are honey bees, contact a local bee keekeeper. Even if you just kill them, you really should remove the comb, honey, etc where their colony is and block all entrances or another colony will probably move in.

And yes, a beekeeper is going to charge you. You are looking at several hours of work and no guarantee of getting a viable honey bee colony (or one that stays).

But identify what kind of bee you have, and let's go from there.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Around here, most beekeepers don't charge you to come cut bees out of your home. They won't do any repair work though, but they will try to keep damage to a bare minimum. 
I agree that you need to figure out what kind of bees they are. Yellow jackets are known to build nests in the walls/roof/eaves of a home. Honeybees set up housekeeping in the joists/walls/ceilings. Generally, if you put your ear to the wall in a quiet room, and knock loudly on the wall, if honeybees are in the wall, you'll hear the hum they make when they are disturbed. I'd put on my detective hat and start looking.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you provide a few clear close-up photos of the insects in question? 

Otherwise, we're all just making guesses at this point.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Husband says they are yellow jackets when comparing the pictures we found to compare. So...today I took "apart" the room. Pictures off the wall thinking is it possible they have a nest behind one on the wall. Cushions, tables cleaned out, rugs, floor curtains etc. So...after this opened all the windows for awhile. Had a few more flying around but none in several hours now. So.. who knows..hopefully, they have left for good. Tomorrow will tell, I guess. Perhaps they don't like my clean room now...time will tell....:bowtie:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If they were yellow jackets, they were probably all queens looking for a place to hibernate for the winter. The supply isn't endless so they should cease coming in soon.

Martin


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Check the place wher your circuit breakers are located. They can and do get attacted to the electrcity. They come down the weather head. Just talking from experience here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yellowjackets normally nest in the ground.
Check around your foundations


----------

